# Moonpie and Shake's second clutch !



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Moonpie and Shake are working on their second clutch . I thought she wasn't going to lay but checked her belly today and she has an egg down there and should laid in the next 48 hours . So here's the new thread for their second clutch


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, they are some busy little birds! What are you going to do with all these babies?? Good luck and cant wait to see pics.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I am going to sell the second clutch all except 1 baby for my mom so she will get 2 of my babies


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 1 is a no go , Moonpie laid it off the perch for some reason this morning and it broke in half when it landed .


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that keep us posted


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh no! I hope things go better with the next egg!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 2 showed up sometime this morning and Shake and Moonpie are in the nestbox sitting on it already


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, good to hear. Hope all goes well!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 3 is here this morning


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Exciting, sad about the first egg though! Hope all goes well so awesome!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 2 is fertile


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations !  Hope all will go well with the kiddies !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 4 is here


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

We just had a cute moment ! Moondoggie is tucking an egg underneath him in the nestbox . Guess the babies will help incubate their brothers/sisters lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 3 is fertile !! Egg 5 is in her belly and should be laid tommorow morning


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

oh goodness sounds like u are gonna have your hands full... I am still looking for a new baby but i know its spring time and all the babies will be hatching in April and should be ready in June or July... but i am def not in a hurry as i am still working with gizmo....so good luck with all the babies....


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks !! I hope we get to see some more cinnamons they are hard to find in my area


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 5 is here !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like Moonpie might be done laying no egg in her belly this morning but that could change later in the day


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

For those who haven't watched the thread on their first clutch i thought i would repost this so you could what babies i will have available if the whole clutch makes it . Only 1 baby is being kept out of this clutch and the rest will be available for purchase. There could be hidden splits which i am hoping for  I plan on hand feeding this clutch from day 15 forward 


Mother:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
Fatheried Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Pearl}
13% Pied Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Pied Split To {X1: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:
13% Pied Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Cinnamon Pearl
13% Pied Pearl
13% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
13% Pearl Split To Pied


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Moonpie is done laying , That makes 5 eggs total but Moonpie laid egg 1 off the perch and it broke so we have 4 eggs again


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

All 4 fertile eggs


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ! I can't wait for these little guys to hatch . I will be hand feeding all 4


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow, don't you feel nervous hand-feeding such small critters ? How many feedings do they need ? I really admire the fact that you are doing that, wish I had the expertise too !


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I will be hand feeding starting at 15 days old and they need to be fed 4 times a day , Since i don't have a job i have plenty of time to do this  I have already handfed also i have some experience doing it and i have seen it done in person and if i ever get into trouble i have a very close friend who bred cockatiels and other species and they have alot of experience doing it they owned over 200 birds at one time


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting excited only 4 or so days before we possible have our first hatchling . All 4 eggs looks fantastic and movement is visible in all 4


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 1 has tilted and the air sack is drawing down , Looks like the little munchkin will be here sometime on monday


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 1 has pipped , So in the next 3 days like i expected we will have a little fuzzy


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a chirping egg ! It should hatch today or tommorow it looks like all the blood is drawn in


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Baby 1 is here it hatched sometime in the last hour . Its a pale yellow fuzzy not sure on the eyes will update later today when i can get a good look at the baby


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, how exciting!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok Mommy came out for a sec so i weighed the little one and look at eyes . Baby weighs 6 grams and has dark eyes so grey/pied/pearl/pied pearl for baby 1


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I woke up to baby 1 with bite marks all over the body and face and head and the baby was not alive anymore . I am 100% positive our culprit is Shake since the baby hatched in the middle of night . I Pulled Shake and Moonpie and the first set of babies and they are now in the bottom half of the cage . Rex and Sunny are taking care of their eggs now and doing a great job . I won't use Shake EVER again for breeding , this is the 2nd if not 3rd baby he has killed


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 2 has pipped , drawdown has occured . We are going to give Rex and Sunny a shot if they fail I will pull them and put Moonpie back up and she can raise them on her own . Page , Moondoggie , Mocha and Peanut will stay with Shake,Sunny and Rex . I don't think we will have any problems tho Rex and Sunny are doing a good job so far this morning


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh sorry to hear that 

Fingers crossed all goes well with the fostering


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Fostering went bad , they were letting the eggs get cold so i put Shake and Moonpie back , If another baby gets hurt i will pull Shake and let Moonpie raise the new ones


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would just let Moonpie do it if Shake is being aggressive. She can handle them fine on her own. The other pair isn't experienced so they most likely wouldn't know what to do with the baby for the first couple days (you'd have to hand feed most likely.) Best to just let Moonpie do her thing.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Egg 2 is chirping , Should hatch sometime today or tommorow blood is just about gone Hoping that Shake is a good boy this time


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

We have 3 eggs hatching at once !!! Baby 1 is about ready i expect it sometime today , Baby 2 has started moving inside the air cell , Baby 3 has drawn down but no pip mark yet . Rex and Sunny's egg might be DIS , I am going to check it again tommorow


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What is considered Baby 1 now has arrived , Drum roll SHE is a cute little cinnamon yellow fluff ball . I had to help hatch but all went well with Shake he is doing a good job and helped pull the rest of the egg shell off


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

SHAKE has been pulled , I got back from getting my daughter from school and Cocoa( Baby 1) has some bite marks on her . Page , Moondoggie , Mocha and Peanut are with Shake Moonpie is by herself now if she can do this alone i will let her but i am ready to handfeed if need be


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

We have 1 egg left , One of the 2 eggs they had left from their clutch was DIS this morning. Moonpie is doing good hopefully their chick and Rex and Sunny's chick she is laying on will make it and thrive


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Shake and Moonpie have abandonded the last egg/Rex and Sunny's egg and started mating again , I have moved them both with Rex and Sunny and they are finally nesting properly so i will now update on Rex and Sunny's clutch thread instead
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28863&page=4


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those eggs probably wont hatch now...if an egg gets chilled one of the dangers is a clot developing and killing the baby before hatch.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

The eggs are just fine 1 started chirping this morning , They weren't super cold they were still a little warm we heated them back up with a heating pad before we put them with Sunny and Rex and they have been doing a good job siting on them


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Can someone lock this thread please =D


----------

